# Sticky  Hi! Welcome to the Dog Breeding advice sub forum!



## O2.0

Welcome to the Breeding advice forum. 
Before you post, there are some things you should know. 

This is a forum of dog lovers first. Probably not the best place to ask about how to make money off a sentient creature.
Of course breeding involves financial transactions and we are happy to discuss those, just know that most of us are far more interested in the dogs' and puppies' welfare than you making or not losing money. The responses will likely reflect that. 

This is January 2021. It has not been a good time for those of us who care about dogs and the crisis of pet overpopulation. 
During the best times, many of us will ask about reasons for breeding, now that's even more of a concern. 
Know that a lot of responses to your choice to breed during a time when the market is clearly flooded is going to be met with a lot of questions and skepticism. 

Speaking of skepticism, if your bitch 'accidentally' got pregnant, pull the other one. Seriously. There is no such thing as an accidental litter. Accidental mating, maybe. Though it's shocking the number of people who don't seem to have working doors in their homes or absent minded roommates who don't notice a bitch and dog tied in the living room. 
But once you know there was an accidental mating, allowing the pregnancy to continue is a deliberate act. Don't come here with some sob story about how you couldn't have her spayed or the vets were all closed cause of covid. It's BS, you know it, we know it. 
And if you really think we're going to believe you couldn't afford a spay but can somehow magically afford to properly care for a bitch in pregnancy, whelp the litter, worm, flea, and chip all the pups before they go to their home, again, pull the other one. 

If you realize you royally screwed up and are willing to take on board valuable advice even if it's what you may not want to hear, welcome. We're happy to have you. 

Longtime members, forgive my boldness in speaking for you, please feel free to disagree, or add your own advice to potential members.


----------



## Siskin

On the other hand if you are planning to breed your dog and wish for advice and help regarding health test (not just health checks which is just a vet visit) and your dogs suitability to breed then feel free to ask and there will many helpful responses. 
If you have bred your dog for whatever reason and are now at the stage where puppies are due and you’re panicking then there will help from experienced breeders here to virtually hold your hand and talk you through this time.

Whatever your question try not to be offended if the reply is not what you want to hear. This is an open public forum of dog lovers and you can’t dictate the kind of answer you wish to hear. There is much to learn when you have never bred a dog before and people will help you if you if you accept that help


----------



## LinznMilly

Saying You're not a breeder because you're only having 1 litter, is literally as dumb as saying you're not a parent because you only have 1 child.

This goes for other areas of the forum, but...

Emptying your post(s) because you don't like the answers is like throwing your toys out of the pram. We mods can undo the edits, and if I think that's why your post has nothing but a full stop in it, I will. Likewise, just because you report your own thread and ask us mods to delete it, doesn't mean we're obligated to do so. Deleting posts/threads is at the Moderator's discretion, and if the only reason you want the thread deleted is because you haven't liked the answers - chances are, it's not going to go in your favour. Not liking the replies is the risk you take when you start a thread.

And this needs to be said - Reporting a mod goes to exactly the same place as reporting your own post, which is exactly the same place that all reports go. So if you report a mod because they have the "audacity" to decline your request to delete your thread, there's a damned good chance that same mod will be dealing with the report you made against them. 

Of course, if you have a genuine complaint against a member's post, by all means, report it and we'll take a look.


----------



## O2.0

I think I'm losing my mind. 
I could have sworn someone asked something about was their bitch pregnant on this thread. I remember reading it, deciding I wasn't going to be civil enough last night and to sleep on it. 
Now I think I may have dreamed it, and I don't remember this thread being a sticky? 
:Woot:Wacky


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> I think I'm losing my mind.
> I could have sworn someone asked something about was their bitch pregnant on this thread. I remember reading it, deciding I wasn't going to be civil enough last night and to sleep on it.
> Now I think I may have dreamed it, and I don't remember this thread being a sticky?
> :Woot:Wacky


Lol. I stickied it the day after you posted it, and you didn't dream about the post - I moved it to its own thread.


----------



## O2.0

LinznMilly said:


> Lol. I stickied it the day after you posted it, and you didn't dream about the post - I moved it to its own thread.


Yes I found the post and commented on it (I think!) :Woot

Thank you!


----------



## lorilu

JakeM95 said:


> Hi, it's mine and my dogs first litter and I've been recommended by the vets to pull the mother away from the pups untill she dries up on milk, so the question is when she dries up of milk can I put her back with her babies? It breaks my heart listening to the puppies/mother crying for each other but I'm only doing what I've been told off the vet


I've asked a mod to move your post to where you'll get the answers you need, it doesn't belong in this thread.


----------



## Gill will

Siskin said:


> On the other hand if you are planning to breed your dog and wish for advice and help regarding health test (not just health checks which is just a vet visit) and your dogs suitability to breed then feel free to ask and there will many helpful responses.
> If you have bred your dog for whatever reason and are now at the stage where puppies are due and you're panicking then there will help from experienced breeders here to virtually hold your hand and talk you through this time.
> 
> Whatever your question try not to be offended if the reply is not what you want to hear. This is an open public forum of dog lovers and you can't dictate the kind of answer you wish to hear. There is much to learn when you have never bred a dog before and people will help you if you if you accept that help


Hi I am thinking of breading my CKC she is 51/2 but is just an absolute pet almost human. We are so afraid of anything happening to her during the labour I have had 3 other CKC in the past and didn't bread any of them. Is it to late or should I just get her spayed for health reasons she is just a beauty please help I don't know what to do


----------



## simplysardonic

Gill will said:


> Hi I am thinking of breading my CKC she is 51/2 but is just an absolute pet almost human. We are so afraid of anything happening to her during the labour I have had 3 other CKC in the past and didn't bread any of them. Is it to late or should I just get her spayed for health reasons she is just a beauty please help I don't know what to do


We all think our own dogs are the best & beautiful & that's fine, but that really isn't a good reason to breed them.

For starters what health tests (tests, not checks) has your bitch had & what were the results, cavaliers can have a lot of genetic health problems.


----------



## Burrowzig

Gill will said:


> Hi I am thinking of breading my CKC she is 51/2 but is just an absolute pet almost human. We are so afraid of anything happening to her during the labour I have had 3 other CKC in the past and didn't bread any of them. Is it to late or should I just get her spayed for health reasons she is just a beauty please help I don't know what to do


She's too old to be a first-time mum.


----------



## simplysardonic

Burrowzig said:


> She's too old to be a first-time mum.


I believe (could be wrong though) that current advice says cavs should be bred at an older age due to their heart issues. Just realised I haven't seen Jamesgoeswalkies on here recently, he would probably know.


----------



## lorilu

Gill will said:


> Hi I am thinking of breading my CKC she is 51/2 but is just an absolute pet almost human. We are so afraid of anything happening to her during the labour I have had 3 other CKC in the past and didn't bread any of them. Is it to late or should I just get her spayed for health reasons she is just a beauty please help I don't know what to do


What would be the purpose of breeding her?

Just spay her and let her live out her life in peace. The world has enough dogs in it.


----------



## Burrowzig

simplysardonic said:


> I believe (could be wrong though) that current advice says cavs should be bred at an older age due to their heart issues. Just realised I haven't seen Jamesgoeswalkies on here recently, he would probably know.


Older than the early breeding from about age 2 for other breeds, and for males, yes. With females, the ligaments that hold the pelvis together become less flexible with age, so whelping becomes more problematical the older they are, and the round heads on cav pups don't help. For a first litter, 5 should be the cut-off point with any breed. If the bitch has already whelped, the ligaments will have been stretched so subsequent litters older than 5 are OK, but beyond 8 it's not fair to put such an older dog through it.
So for a Cav, she could have her first litter at 4, so old enough that any mitral valve disease should be detectable (along with any other heritable health problems).


----------



## Anka The Golden

O2.0 said:


> Welcome to the Breeding advice forum.
> Before you post, there are some things you should know.
> 
> This is a forum of dog lovers first. Probably not the best place to ask about how to make money off a sentient creature.
> Of course breeding involves financial transactions and we are happy to discuss those, just know that most of us are far more interested in the dogs' and puppies' welfare than you making or not losing money. The responses will likely reflect that.
> 
> This is January 2021. It has not been a good time for those of us who care about dogs and the crisis of pet overpopulation.
> During the best times, many of us will ask about reasons for breeding, now that's even more of a concern.
> Know that a lot of responses to your choice to breed during a time when the market is clearly flooded is going to be met with a lot of questions and skepticism.
> 
> Speaking of skepticism, if your bitch 'accidentally' got pregnant, pull the other one. Seriously. There is no such thing as an accidental litter. Accidental mating, maybe. Though it's shocking the number of people who don't seem to have working doors in their homes or absent minded roommates who don't notice a bitch and dog tied in the living room.
> But once you know there was an accidental mating, allowing the pregnancy to continue is a deliberate act. Don't come here with some sob story about how you couldn't have her spayed or the vets were all closed cause of covid. It's BS, you know it, we know it.
> And if you really think we're going to believe you couldn't afford a spay but can somehow magically afford to properly care for a bitch in pregnancy, whelp the litter, worm, flea, and chip all the pups before they go to their home, again, pull the other one.
> 
> If you realize you royally screwed up and are willing to take on board valuable advice even if it's what you may not want to hear, welcome. We're happy to have you.
> 
> Longtime members, forgive my boldness in speaking for you, please feel free to disagree, or add your own advice to potential members.


Hello, I am New to learning about studding my ANKA out, he is not of age yet to breed out but almost there. I have his DNA work, Health Check (not Vet check) Lineage papers, AKC registered, etc... How do I go about getting him ready, any advise would be appreciated since I am a new stud's mom. 
Sincerely,
Mary


----------



## O2.0

Anka The Golden said:


> Hello, I am New to learning about studding my ANKA out, he is not of age yet to breed out but almost there. I have his DNA work, Health Check (not Vet check) Lineage papers, AKC registered, etc... How do I go about getting him ready, any advise would be appreciated since I am a new stud's mom.
> Sincerely,
> Mary


Since you say AKC I'm assuming you're in the US. 
Goldens are a dime a dozen in the US and not the healthiest. I'd start by getting a CHIC number on him. That means hip score, elbow score, cardiac score from a canine cardiologist, and an eye exam by an ACVO ophthalmologist. 
All these results should be published on the OFA database.

Then have him independently evaluated to see if he is a good example of the breed. Again since goldens are so common, he should at least have a championship in conformation showing (breed ring) and personally I would also like to see some sort of performance title on a golden too, either working title or other dog sport, even therapy dog certification, or something that shows his trainability and temperament.

Talk to his breeder and do some pedigree research too, to see what runs in his lines and which other lines to avoid or which lines might be more compatible with his strengths and faults.

Then consider why you want to stud him out. Consider that you too are now responsible for the litters he produces and the puppies you help bring in to the world. Are you willing to take on that responsibility? Be a potential resource to those puppy buyers? 
Consider also that studding him may change his personality around bitches and may make him harder to handle.


----------



## LinznMilly

O2.0 said:


> Are you willing to take on that responsibility? Be a potential resource to those puppy buyers?


Just to expand to this. By "Be a potential resource to those puppy buyers" @O2.0 means, as well as providing support and information, being prepared to take any puppy sired by your dog, at any time of their lives, if the owner can't keep them and the breeder can't take them on.


----------



## Summerbeckx

Hi I have a Labrador nearly 2 years old I have mated her twice the first time was 1 week ago today, yesterday she had some greenish discharge today much more she also is sore down there I’m not sure if that’s from my neutered male trying to hump her or not I already have homes lined up for the pups if she has any mostly family members I’m just not sure if I should be really worried or is this normal? I’ve never bred a dog before, this was today


----------



## Rafa

You do need to speak to your Vet. A green discharge can indicate infection.

You must stop your dog from 'humping' her. She shouldn't have to tolerate that.


----------



## Summerbeckx

Rafa said:


> You do need to speak to your Vet. A green discharge can indicate infection.
> 
> You must stop your dog from 'humping' her. She shouldn't have to tolerate that.


 I wanted to call my vet but they are shut today if I split them up they both cry as they want to play I tell him no when he tries and he stops but she seems fine in every way apart from that area


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well you’ll have to split them when the puppies are due so start now.


----------



## Summerbeckx

In a few weeks when I can tell if she’s pregnant I’ll be putting her in a separate room where he can’t get to I’ve read lots of things like this is a good sign she’s pregnant or that it’s her losing any babies she may have had or an infection I’m just very lost on what to believe


----------



## SusieRainbow

Summerbeckx said:


> In a few weeks when I can tell if she's pregnant I'll be putting her in a separate room where he can't get to I've read lots of things like this is a good sign she's pregnant or that it's her losing any babies she may have had or an infection I'm just very lost on what to believe


You need to split them up now and see a vet.


----------



## Summerbeckx

My vets don’t open till Monday as it’s Easter they are now split up she seems like her self in every way she doesn’t seem to be in pain she playing eating drinking sleeping is there anything I can do till my vets open


----------



## Rafa

Summerbeckx said:


> In a few weeks when I can tell if she's pregnant I'll be putting her in a separate room where he can't get to


No.

You need to put a stop to this behaviour now. If your bitch is pregnant and this dog is causing her stress, that is far from good.

As regards the discharge, you need to take the advice of your Vet.


----------



## Rafa

Summerbeckx said:


> My vets don't open till Monday as it's Easter they are now split up she seems like her self in every way she doesn't seem to be in pain she playing eating drinking sleeping is there anything I can do till my vets open


Not really.

It wouldn't constitute an emergency, but I would ring your Vet on Tuesday morning.

ETA - I assumed your Vet would be closed Monday, as it's a Bank Holiday.


----------



## Summerbeckx

Rafa said:


> Not really.
> 
> It wouldn't constitute an emergency, but I would ring your Vet on Tuesday morning.


I've been keeping it clean and only letting her in the garden when she needs to as I don't want her playing in the mud and making it worse


----------



## O2.0

Call the vet first thing Monday. 
However if anything changes in her demeanour, if she gets lethargic or starts acting ill, I'd ring the emergency vet. Pyometra can develop quickly and it is an emergency.


----------



## Nicola234

Is she insured? A lot of dog insurers have a 24 free vet advice line included now


----------



## SusieRainbow

Nicola234 said:


> Is she insured? A lot of dog insurers have a 24 free vet advice line included now


To be honest I don't really see how anyone can help without seeing her, t does sound lke an infection or trauma that needs treating.


----------



## Nicola234

SusieRainbow said:


> To be honest I don't really see how anyone can help without seeing her, t does sound lke an infection or trauma that needs treating.


Yeah she's definitely better being seen by a vet, it was because they said they couldn't see the vet til next week, just to make sure it's not an emergency, just an idea, I'd be worried about green discharge. It's video calls so you can show the vet.


----------



## Summerbeckx

Nicola234 said:


> Yeah she's definitely better being seen by a vet, it was because they said they couldn't see the vet til next week, just to make sure it's not an emergency, just an idea, I'd be worried about green discharge. It's video calls so you can show the vet.


I'm not 100% sure what her insurance covers as it's my mum that set it up I just pay half I've been keeping a close eye on her if anything changes she will go to an emergency vet my mum is a bit hesitant to take her to our emergency vet again as last time they put her on a drip and a few other things and that come to nearly £2,000 that she's still paying off but thank you to everyone for replying


----------



## Nicola234

Summerbeckx said:


> I'm not 100% sure what her insurance covers as it's my mum that set it up I just pay half I've been keeping a close eye on her if anything changes she will go to an emergency vet my mum is a bit hesitant to take her to our emergency vet again as last time they put her on a drip and a few other things and that come to nearly £2,000 that she's still paying off but thank you to everyone for replying


If you get your mum to check your insurance it should tell you if you have the free video calls with it, would be worth a check for piece of mind.


----------



## Summerbeckx

Nicola234 said:


> If you get your mum to check your insurance it should tell you if you have the free video calls with it, would be worth a check for piece of mind.


I've just texted her to ask her to look when she's on her break. it seems like every time she goes to the toilet it produces more discharge


----------



## O2.0

Summerbeckx said:


> I'm not 100% sure what her insurance covers as it's my mum that set it up I just pay half I've been keeping a close eye on her if anything changes she will go to an emergency vet my mum is a bit hesitant to take her to our emergency vet again as last time they put her on a drip and a few other things and that come to nearly £2,000 that she's still paying off but thank you to everyone for replying


What happened to her last year?


----------



## BlueJay

A lot of insurances exclude breeding related issues


----------



## Nicola234

BlueJay said:


> A lot of insurances exclude breeding related issues


Ah I didn't know that, thank you. I've never bred a dog and I never would to be honest.


----------



## lorilu

People seem to be missing the point of this thread. It's just the same old story, time and time and time again.


----------



## Rafa

I don't believe we're missing the point and, of course it's the same scenario we see all too often, but concern for the bitch involved has to be a factor.


----------



## Summerbeckx

O2.0 said:


> What happened to her last year?


She managed to eat something on a walk and had a seizure they put her on a drip and gave her antiseizure meds cost a lot for what it was


----------



## Nicola234

Definitely not missing it Lorilu, just wishing the best for the bitch


----------



## Summerbeckx

Nicola234 said:


> Definitely not missing it Lorilu, just wishing the best for the bitch


If she turns out to never have puppies that's fine by me I just want to get another dog and I've tried to rescue it's just not an option as I have lots of other animals that rescues don't get along with before I even mated her I made sure that all the puppies would have homes


----------



## lorilu

I'm not talking about the established members who are responding. I'm talking about the ones doing exactly what this thread was posted in hopes of preventing. Using this thread to get advice on a pregnancy that never should have happened in the first place. They aren't reading the thread, they aren't learning anything, they are just using it as a platform. Perhaps the thread should be locked so they can start their own threads to help these poor dogs, and leave this one stickied but locked, for people who actually want to read it and learn something.


----------



## Rafa

Summerbeckx said:


> She managed to eat something on a walk and had a seizure they put her on a drip and gave her antiseizure meds cost a lot for what it was


I wouldn't be concerned with the cost of Vet bills right now. Breeding can involve a lot of expenditure. I do hope you have the means to pay what it takes to see your bitch through her pregnancy and delivery.

Why have you had your bitch mated?


----------



## Trey Schwartz

Hi I want to breed my apricot cockipoo and my merle cockipoo but worried about health concerns


----------



## simplysardonic

Trey Schwartz said:


> Hi I want to breed my apricot cockipoo and my merle cockipoo but worried about health concerns


Then don't breed them.


----------



## LinznMilly

Done some housekeeping, separated a few posts into their own threads. Locking this now.
:Locktopic


----------



## Lurcherlad

#47 needs moving too I think as it’s not making sense now


----------

